# Reading > Who Said That? >  Art in literature - source

## Lorna Collins

I am interested in a video installation piece by James Coleman that provides an epicentre for what is said to be the most important exhibition of contemporary art, and a world survey, at Documenta in Kassel. This work, called 'Retake with Evidence', provides a highly ominous, dark tone. The character speaks on the simple set with powerful, haunting words of Shakespeare, and perhaps Milton. I am trying to source this quote from the work - can anyone provide their insight? Where do these words come from?:
 Oh site of woe, what fury hast seized thee? Wretch that I am, where art thou now? Where do I wander? Wither art thou fled? Sunk, into inutterable horrors. Detested never-ending night, the cloud of darkness thickening round beyond expression, beyond hope

----------

